

AirBnB for Driveways - mmcconnell1618
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2012/01/homeowners-rent-out-driveways-for-money/

======
johnmurch
For cities, especially home owners who have a deeded parking spot, but doesn't
have a cart - this is genius! Airbnb for parking, going to be big!

